# white plains 9/9



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

who's going and what are they bringing?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am hoping to be there

I have a 3 month old veradero $50 Understory line
1 10 month old almirante kevin moser line F2 probable female no calling $100
1 probable pair of Bri Bri 10 months old F4 Villegas line $400


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m going and spending all of my money at Jeremy`s booth.

John


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Im not sure how much Jeremy will have to to the tragic loss of most of his collection


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Dales Bearded Dragons will be there with the usual range of supplies like always.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`m going and spending all of my money at Jeremy`s booth.
> 
> John


Thanks John. I'm still planning on going, but had a bit of an asthma attack that nearly killed me. Medical induced coma for a couple days, breathing tube, and all that fun stuff. I think I am being moved from the hospital to a rehab tomorrow, but not sure how long before I am home. If I don't make it, I'll ship out your stuff when I do get home. As for frogs, I won't have any but Richard has a big selection since he missed the last couple shows.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeremy if you do make it im gunna get some more stuff from you.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I just mentioned to my wife I was going and got a stern look. Not sure she will allow it. I gave her a big scare, but wil still try to make it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wish you well on a fast recovery
the "Wife"
The froggers #1 opposing factor, especially when acquiring more frogs, never tell them the cost


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Julio said:


> wish you well on a fast recovery
> the "Wife"
> The froggers #1 opposing factor, especially when acquiring more frogs, never tell them the cost


Thanks brother! They are transferring me out of the hospital to a rehab unit today. Not sure how long that will last, but I could use a few days of sleep...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Frogs and froggers can wait, Jeremy. We expect to have you in the hobby for many (healthy) years to come. Get some rest.

Richard.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Frogs and froggers can wait, Jeremy. We expect to have you in the hobby for many (healthy) years to come. Get some rest.
> 
> Richard.


Thanks Richard. Believe it or not, hanging with all of you is rest and therapeutic.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Awwww...... You guys.........


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeremy, if you do wind up going, what will you be bringing? i always look forward to seeing whats goin on at your table.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

shibbyplustax said:


> Jeremy, if you do wind up going, what will you be bringing? i always look forward to seeing whats goin on at your table.


Hopefully the usual bugs if their colonies survived the heat and my absence. I got 50+ cypress knees, leaf litter and possibly cuttings.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> Hopefully the usual bugs if their colonies survived the heat and my absence. I got 50+ cypress knees, leaf litter and possibly cuttings.


K cool, im not sure if I will make this one but if I do I will deff be picking up some isos n leaf litter. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted what I have currently, which I can bring to Whiteplains (looks like Jeremy will be going after all), in the classifieds here. I will hold frogs until the show with a 50% deposit. Let me know if there is interest.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking for some red/orange spotted basti's


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> Thanks Richard. Believe it or not, hanging with all of you is rest and therapeutic.


Wow. you really are sick.

John


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am HOPING to be at the White Plains Show. If anyone needs isos (orange, gray, white) or springs (pinks and temps), let me know and I will bring some. My former pastor just called and said he and his wife are surprising us with a weekend visit, so I won't know for sure if I will definitely make it. 

Ed (a/k/a "Froggin' Eddie")


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

im looking to grab a small orchid package, if anyone can help me out shoot me a pm.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------

